# Pilgrimage to Vienna



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

My spiritual needs push me to pilgrimage into Vienna. 

I wonder if any of you could help me make my choice if I should follow this need. 

Main problem is the money. When you travelled to Vienna (I'm sure many of you did) how much gold did you have to spend on things beyond the matter of getting there and getting back? I mean access to important places like elder apple tree on which Beethoven gave urine in 1798 etc. Is getting into main musems expensive, are taxi expensive ones, do I have to pay for every prayer that I made before tomb of Mozart? 

Do I have any change to visit these graves of große wunderbare musikalische Götter and be there alone, without 387487 other people talking and making photos? I guess it would be possible since it is winter, not summer season.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Flights: The "Momondo"-site usually manages to compare all the available air-fares on the market. 
Usually cheaper during the middle of the week. Warsaw, Katowice-Krakow or Wroclaw probably 
best airports for take-off. Flights can be as cheap as buses or trains nowadays, and one saves 
a _lot_ of time, but maybe there aren´t so many discount-flights available as regards 
specifically the connection Poland - Vienna; Bratislava might also be an alternative destination 
for cheaper flights.

Accomodation:"Booking.com" best site for hotels; select the price-option in the listing, when the
hostels begin to pop up, after you have selected your city and dates. For even cheaper solutions, 
check the sites "Hostelworld", "Hostelbookers", "Hostels.com", "HiHostels" and the like. There can 
be money to save even between these sites, as regards the same hostels. Hostels usually also 
include the possibility of private rooms. It´s been quite a while since I was in Vienna, it was back 
in the good old Interrail-days, en route to Budapest, which I visited many times, so I can´t really 
recommend anything in particular, but will certainly go to Vienna again.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

My pilgrimage to Vienna was not as extensive as I would have liked but we did manage to take in a lot while there.The museums are decently priced,similar to the American counterparts but,IMHO,better maintained. 
The mass transits systems are great and are very reasonable.The core of the city makes one stare in awe. It truly is one of Europes best cities. If you get a chance,get out to a Heuriger Tavern in Grinzig as well as Mahler's grave.

Jim


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for responses. Actually I'm not considering hotels or nothing like this.

I just get there, see what I can and go back without staying anywhere, after couple of hours.

It is sudden impression so I have really little money to spend. Probably just to use strassenbahn for one time and eat something.

Train is the way I'll get there, plane would be much more expensive (even if tickets would cost the same) + I never get sick (you know what I mean) in trains.



> If you get a chance,get out to a Heuriger Tavern in Grinzig as well as Mahler's grave.


Mahler's grave is a must-see and one of priorities but I rather give up tavern this time, even though I love wine.

Are Ludwig Van, Mahler and rest of urchins burried in one cementary?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have been travelling very cheap myself in the past, 
so I know what you mean. If the train or bus hours 
are all right, you might get a whole day in Vienna 
anyway. If the transport turns out cheaper than you 
expect and your calendar has room for it, hostels
go down to about 9 Euros/night. Certainly it is a nice
experience to vist Vienna no matter how you make 
your trip down there.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Thanks for responses. Actually I'm not considering hotels or nothing like this.
> 
> I just get there, see what I can and go back without staying anywhere, after couple of hours.
> 
> ...


The "tavern" really is more of a restaurant than a place for drinking. They have delightful wienerschnizel and wonderful other menu items.Plus the vies of the city can be truly worth every penny.

Mahler and a few others are buried in Grinzig.

http://wikimapia.org/7237447/Grinzing-Cemetery

The BIG one is Zentralfriedhof.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zentralfriedhof

Jim


----------

